# May Photography Competition, 2007: Transport



## big eejit (May 4, 2007)

*Transport*



> trans•port
> 
> –verb
> 1.	to carry, move, or convey from one place to another.
> ...



*Entries:*

    * It is encouraged that people enter new photos
    * Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
    * Post up the link, not the picture
    * All entries must be in by the last day of Thursday, May 31st
    * Only use pictures you photographed yourself
    * If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
    * Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them

*Voting:*

    * Starts on Friday, June 1st and ends on Sunday, June 3rd
    * Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered
    * Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
    * The entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.

Have fun!

*Thumbnails​*


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2007)

Thumbnails


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 4, 2007)

I don't think you mean it to start on Friday *June *1st and end on June 3rd really.


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> I don't think you mean it to start on Friday *June *1st and end on June 3rd really.


That's just the voting silly


----------



## Pavlik (May 4, 2007)

gondolas at dawn
http://www.pavlik.me.uk/images/gondolas at dawn_jpg.jpg


----------



## sovietpop (May 5, 2007)

Didn't get a chance to take may photos last month, so getting in early this time with an old one.

bicycle made for two


----------



## Firky (May 5, 2007)

1] Alpine Sunbeam


----------



## portman (May 5, 2007)

First entry...

'Waiting'

http://www.flickr.com/photos/daveamis/347785043/

...from the archives I'm afraid but I do like this one! Going on a day trip to Belgium tomorrow so there should be scope for a few more shots on the theme...


----------



## tom_craggs (May 5, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> 1] Alpine Sunbeam



I love the colours in that...really subtle. Nice.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 6, 2007)

Cornbury Park Sprint  Cropped, resized, that's it.


----------



## Firky (May 6, 2007)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> I love the colours in that...really subtle. Nice.



Ta, I have a couple of photos I took today to take a look at.  Literally only two photos of a rally that was going on this weekend, but I think they're pretty good


----------



## maes (May 6, 2007)

m11 link: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/219/483054470_a21bbc53f2_o.jpg

this was taken with a lomo supersampler on 35mm then scanned.


----------



## maes (May 6, 2007)

oops.


----------



## hiccup (May 6, 2007)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> <snip>



Same pic as the last one innit?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 7, 2007)

Wonderland

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1006.jpg?t=1178507044


----------



## maes (May 7, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Same pic as the last one innit?


oops, i wasn't sure! thanks... will take it out. could you edit the link from yours?


----------



## portman (May 7, 2007)

Second entry...

'Memories of Dover'

http://www.flickr.com/photos/daveamis/487879187/

Shot yesterday on a day trip to De Panne in Belgium...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 7, 2007)

#2. Canada Steamship Line

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0921.jpg?t=1178526191


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 7, 2007)

#3. Trans Canada Highway

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1442b.jpg?t=1178526472


----------



## big eejit (May 7, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> #2. Canada Steamship Line
> 
> http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0921.jpg?t=1178526191



Wow, that's a striking pic. It looks almost HDR but I guess it's just the angle.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 7, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Wow, that's a striking pic. It looks almost HDR but I guess it's just the angle.



No HDR or photoshop on any of these.


----------



## alef (May 7, 2007)

First entry, very old pic of mine, but don't think I've entered it before:
Beetles


----------



## cybertect (May 7, 2007)

First entry

End of the Line: RML 2545 waits at Marble Arch on the last night of regular Routemaster operation in London.


----------



## Structaural (May 7, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> First entry
> 
> End of the Line: RML 2545 waits at Marble Arch on the last night of regular Routemaster operation in London.[/URL]



Great urban picture. I really like the way the bus has been lit on that shot - shame about the guy who also seems to also be taking a picture.

edited for correct quoting


----------



## big eejit (May 7, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> First entry
> 
> End of the Line: RML 2545 waits at Marble Arch on the last night of regular Routemaster operation in London.



Great pic. 

Lots of great pics. Like the Beetles and the big boat too - sorry, didn't mean to imply it was HDR, just great perspective.


----------



## cybertect (May 7, 2007)

2nd Entry: Lilliput Bus - taken at the VW Action Show 2004.


----------



## Pavlik (May 7, 2007)

I've been entering this competition for about a year now and I rarely get any comments on my entered pics and normally only get one or two votes a month. I'd be grateful to know why if that's possible and any constructive criticism would be appreciated. 
I'm not feeling hard done by. 
I'm just starting to feel like I'm wasting my time here.


----------



## cybertect (May 7, 2007)

FWIW, your gondolas pic is my favourite so far (apart from my own, of course ) 

There are some great rhythms in the repetition of the gondolas (horizontal) contrasting with those of the poles (vertical) and a nice diagonal leading line up to the horizon.

Constructive criticism: the background is a bit blown as I suspect you were shooting into the sun. On my screen the same highlights also look rather grey rather than white, which is a bit odd. That's something that could be sorted easily in Photoshop or another image editor.

If you'd had an opportunity to shoot with the sun to one side, especially closer to dawn or dusk, I think you'd have a much better picture.


----------



## Pavlik (May 7, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> FWIW, your gondolas pic is my favourite so far (apart from my own, of course )
> 
> There are some great rhythms in the repetition of the gondolas (horizontal) contrasting with those of the poles (vertical) and a nice diagonal leading line up to the horizon.
> 
> ...


thanks  
I really took that as a tourist snap, just stood there for a second and took it. I wasnt aware of the lighting or where the sun was really.
 It was only after messing about with in photoshop that I started to like it. I just got to a point where it appealed to me and stopped. I quite like the metallic feel to the greys. I've been trying to get a slightly surreal edge to my pictures in photoshop lately, hopefully without going too far. 
 Something else I've noticed is that when I view my pictures on other computers, they often look a bit dark, which suggests to me that maybe my screen is too bright, so something that looks perfect to me on this screen doesnt neccesarily on anyone elses.


----------



## Structaural (May 7, 2007)

Worth bearing in mind that most PC screens have a gamma of 2.2 (darkening most images) - most Macs 1.8.


----------



## cybertect (May 7, 2007)

A quick peek with Photoshop reveals that the brightest tones are at about 70-75% luminosity, so it's not just my screen


----------



## portman (May 7, 2007)

Final entry...

'On the way...'

http://www.flickr.com/photos/daveamis/487889530/


----------



## Robster970 (May 7, 2007)

first one this month

bike


----------



## alef (May 7, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> first one this month
> 
> bike



Unusual. Experimenting with new styles?


----------



## Structaural (May 7, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> First entry, very old pic of mine, but don't think I've entered it before:
> Beetles



I'd buy a framed version of that.


----------



## Robster970 (May 7, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Unusual. Experimenting with new styles?



aye sir. trying to find where unacceptably blury is 

is of the same genre as this one (NOT AN ENTRY - http://www.photo-sight.co.uk/index.php?s=y&id=gallery__yellow_coat&p=2&view=file)


----------



## Firky (May 7, 2007)

This is *NOT* an entry. I love the rally, probably my favourite sport but I don't really enjoy taking photographs. It is WAY too easy, any fool can do it. By far the easiest sport to photograph and come away with good results. Besides I'd rather simply watch it 

However, I was quite chuffed with this shot - even emailed it to ford with that big fat watermark on it at 50dpi but they never got back


----------



## johey24 (May 7, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> First entry
> 
> End of the Line: RML 2545 waits at Marble Arch on the last night of regular Routemaster operation in London.



waau, great shot ctect.


----------



## cybertect (May 7, 2007)

Cheerz Johey 

3rd Entry: Foggy Dubs


----------



## Firky (May 7, 2007)

2] Walk


----------



## Firky (May 7, 2007)

*cough*

Just a reminder for the folks using flickr to post the actual jpeg rather than the webpage otherwise you can't save it (flickr puts a transparent gif over the image to prevent you saving it). It just makes life much easier for those who do the thumbs


----------



## cybertect (May 7, 2007)

Are you sure?  

I just checked while logged out of Flickr (with IE 5 for Mac and also Safari). The 'Download the Original size' link is still there on the pages I linked to and I can still open the image with a right click.


----------



## big eejit (May 7, 2007)

Thumbs updated.


----------



## riggers (May 8, 2007)

1st entry - Take me away:
http://beta.zooomr.com/photos/nickrigby/1071993


----------



## Firky (May 8, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> Are you sure?
> 
> I just checked while logged out of Flickr (with IE 5 for Mac and also Safari). The 'Download the Original size' link is still there on the pages I linked to and I can still open the image with a right click.



Yeah you have to be a member, and I aint. Deleted my account in protest over Yahoo's actions in China


----------



## Structaural (May 8, 2007)

Taken a couple of years ago...

Still Bikes


----------



## alef (May 8, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> aye sir. trying to find where unacceptably blury is
> 
> is of the same genre as this one (NOT AN ENTRY - http://www.photo-sight.co.uk/index.php?s=y&id=gallery__yellow_coat&p=2&view=file)



This one works much better, needs strong colours to pull it off.


----------



## e19896 (May 8, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> First entry, very old pic of mine, but don't think I've entered it before:
> Beetles




Like the image what has been done to it?


----------



## Dhimmi (May 9, 2007)

Vroom Vroom

http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/5149/scoot05vt1.jpg

http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/4035/scoot06fw4.jpg

http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/8663/scoot19up8.jpg


----------



## alef (May 9, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> Like the image what has been done to it?



Thanks. Lots of dirt and scratches removed from the scan. Bit of increased saturation of the colours and tweaking levels.


----------



## Nina (May 10, 2007)

cybertect - this is your month isn't it?   how the hell did you pick just three?


----------



## cybertect (May 10, 2007)

I was rather spoiled for choice


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 11, 2007)

My first entry this month:-

Oh Bollards!


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> My first entry this month:-
> 
> Oh Bollards!



Excellent, love the title too


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (May 11, 2007)

Here are my entries this month;

Amsterdam bikes

Barcelona airport

Bus and Rubber Chicken


----------



## hiccup (May 11, 2007)

1) Road markings

(colour levels adjusted)


----------



## Robster970 (May 11, 2007)

second one

air travel


----------



## Skim (May 11, 2007)

First entry: 

Crash


----------



## cybertect (May 11, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Excellent, love the title too



Seconded


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> aye sir. trying to find where unacceptably blury is
> 
> is of the same genre as this one (NOT AN ENTRY - http://www.photo-sight.co.uk/index.php?s=y&id=gallery__yellow_coat&p=2&view=file)



Ah, I love the blur - something I want to experiment more with. I like the linked shot - the bold colours really make it work. Moreso than the bike shot imo.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> First entry:
> 
> Crash



Wow - my absolute fave so far, wonderful


----------



## Robster970 (May 11, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Ah, I love the blur - something I want to experiment more with. I like the linked shot - the bold colours really make it work. Moreso than the bike shot imo.



blur should be encouraged more imho - you're right about the colour thing, as is alef.


----------



## Pavlik (May 11, 2007)

'Ketamine'

http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/9783/ketaminevp6.jpg


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2007)

hellooo

first one for a while
*SkyWheelRail*
http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/3970/skywheelrailsx2.jpg
just cropped and a tiny bit of levels


----------



## Blagsta (May 12, 2007)

Motorbiking Santas


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 12, 2007)

My second entry:-

Old Brixham Sailing Trawler

Half a degree rotation and mini crop to suit.  Otherwise straight off the camera.


----------



## Firky (May 12, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Wow - my absolute fave so far, wonderful



Totally, I voted for it last month!


----------



## Robster970 (May 12, 2007)

I'm resigned to the fact that I'm not going to get out this month to get any new pics - baby is due in 2 months and Mrs Robster is demanding I do something to aid in the 'nesting' process.

so last one for this month, an oldie but a personal favourite

tree-van


----------



## Desbo (May 12, 2007)

Bombay Taxi

A Fine Balance

Elephant Rides


----------



## Janh (May 13, 2007)

I'd like to submit this one from a recent bike ride

Brooks


----------



## alef (May 13, 2007)

*skim posting*




			
				firky said:
			
		

> Totally, I voted for it last month!




Shit, I didn't even realise  That's really crap. I hate it when people keep submitting the same pics for different competitions... and now look what I've done  

Bah  Maybe I should withdraw this month's entry


----------



## Desbo (May 13, 2007)

Janh said:
			
		

> I'd like to submit this one from a recent bike ride
> 
> Brooks



I really like that


----------



## alef (May 14, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> My first entry this month:-
> 
> Oh Bollards!



Great shot, certains captures a moment.


----------



## Pavlik (May 15, 2007)

taken yesterday for the competition;
'ghosts'
http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/6348/ghostsqr3.jpg


----------



## Nina (May 15, 2007)

My first entry

*train*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/366093891/

It's an old shot but I do have a new one to enter once I get new shots uploaded! internet issues right now. grrr.


----------



## chintz (May 15, 2007)

Entry one & two , straight from camera 


Driving



Canal


----------



## alef (May 15, 2007)

Nina said:
			
		

> My first entry
> 
> *train*
> 
> ...



I've made it a favourite on flickr, lovely shot. Is it perverted of me to see it as a bit like looking up at a pair of legs and a vulva?   Georgia O'Keefe would approve.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 16, 2007)

2 from this month, 1 from a few years ago  

1. Hengistbury Head

2. Holly Hill

3. Aswan


----------



## dansumption (May 17, 2007)

My first entry:
London Transport


----------



## Firky (May 17, 2007)

dansumption said:
			
		

> My first entry:
> London Transport



If anyone deserves to the wrath of road rage it is that man.


----------



## dansumption (May 17, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> If anyone deserves to the wrath of road rage it is that man.


Why? For going petrol-less?

Here's entry number two: Two legs good. Four wheels better.

And here's a link to the original for the thumbnails.


----------



## Nina (May 17, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> I've made it a favourite on flickr, lovely shot. Is it perverted of me to see it as a bit like looking up at a pair of legs and a vulva?   Georgia O'Keefe would approve.




Well, that's usually what folk say about my flower shots, but you can see what you want to see


----------



## wordie (May 17, 2007)

*Three modes of transport...*

my three entries for this months comp.

1. Trawler in the mist

2. Airport Trolleys

3. Vroooom! Vroooom!


----------



## big eejit (May 17, 2007)

Love Vroooom! Vrooom! wordie. Great colours.


----------



## Janh (May 17, 2007)

Desbo said:
			
		

> I really like that



thanks


----------



## Crispy (May 17, 2007)

Some cracking shots this month


----------



## Firky (May 17, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> I've made it a favourite on flickr, lovely shot. Is it perverted of me to see it as a bit like looking up at a pair of legs and a vulva?   Georgia O'Keefe would approve.


----------



## dansumption (May 17, 2007)

Damn, down to my last slot and I have too many to choose from.

OK, I'll plump for this one:
Dreaming of flying (JPEG only version here for non-Flickrites).

The following two are *not* entries but, damn, I wish they were:
A long way to go
The Joy of London Underground


----------



## cybertect (May 17, 2007)

wordie said:
			
		

> my three entries for this months comp.
> 
> 1. Trawler in the mist
> 
> ...




All three of them fab.


----------



## big eejit (May 17, 2007)

Thumbs Updated


----------



## Biddlybee (May 17, 2007)

Airport Trolleys is great wordie


----------



## Voley (May 17, 2007)

My three entries:

Nubra Valley Traffic

(Nubra Valley, Ladakh, North India)

Shikhara-Owner

(Lake Negin, Kashmir)

Cyclist In Siolim

(Siolim, Goa, India)

Photoshop: Cropped and levels adjusted to bring the colours out. And I wiped out a telephone line in the last one.


----------



## Pavlik (May 18, 2007)

A question to the person in charge of thumbnails;
I'm rebuilding my site atm so the link to the gondolas pic might go dead.
Will the one in the thumbnail page stand alone or do I need to host it elsewhere?

Also Big eejit just pointed out that my ketamine pic has dissapeared.   
I can only guess that I've broken the rules at imageshack. 
Can't be arsed to sort it all out now but will tommorrow.


----------



## johey24 (May 18, 2007)

Hell folks. There are some real great photies here this month!! Too many to mention already.


----------



## big eejit (May 18, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> A question to the person in charge of thumbnails;
> I'm rebuilding my site atm so the link to the gondolas pic might go dead.
> Will the one in the thumbnail page stand alone or do I need to host it elsewhere?
> 
> ...



Gondolas will be fine in thumbnails. Gallery seems to copy the pics to a place on Crispy's website and displays the copies rather than linking back to the originals.

Your Ketamine disappeared before I could thumbnail it - I was thinking along the same lines for transport btw.


----------



## e19896 (May 18, 2007)

Here are my first two, been having an hard one on this, then a mid evening walk and Hanging about - aka you can not take that here, comes into view. The future of transport is an old one but re taken, cropped a little and the colours changed a little. here are the images  Hanging about. aka you can not take that here   The future of transport 

ill update the u75 comp gallory of mine with these two meantime you can view them here http://pretentiousartist.com/notes/0.html..


----------



## Pavlik (May 18, 2007)

this is the ketamine pic, renamed on imageshack (to try to evade the censors)  
http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/5466/mirrorxl1.jpg

see how long it lasts this time...


----------



## e19896 (May 18, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> this is the ketamine pic, renamed on imageshack (to try to evade the censors)
> http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/5466/mirrorxl1.jpg
> 
> see how long it lasts this time...



Not sure where this fits into the topic.. Neither i think it right that you should be so blatant in the promotion of class c drugs.. I know i sound like a right old twat but hang on a moment have you stopped to think of the damage any form of white powder commits to the community blighted by this shit.. Myself i ask it be banned from the comp on the grounds inappropriate.. If you need to transport yourself to another dimension - hug a tree..

Sits back and waits for the shit to hit the fan..

I will not be on line til Monday, but i had add this comment knowing how the shit will hit the fan can i ask we keep the abuse polite..


----------



## wordie (May 18, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> All three of them fab.


Why thank you!


----------



## wordie (May 18, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Airport Trolleys is great wordie


Thank you also Biddly...


----------



## big eejit (May 18, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> Not sure where this fits into the topic.. Neither i think it right that you should be so blatant in the promotion of class c drugs.. I know i sound like a right old twat but hang on a moment have you stopped to think of the damage any form of white powder commits to the community blighted by this shit.. Myself i ask it be banned from the comp on the grounds inappropriate.. If you need to transport yourself to another dimension - hug a tree..
> 
> Sits back and waits for the shit to hit the fan..
> 
> I will not be on line til Monday, but i had add this comment knowing how the shit will hit the fan can i ask we keep the abuse polite..



Thinks about not taking the bait. But decides against it.

Does a photo have to take a moral stance? It's not saying Ketamine is good or bad. And it fits with the rules of the comp - nothing about morality in the rules anyway. 

I've been trying to get a decent shot of a pint of beer for the comp all month! No luck yet but I'm determined to keep trying!


----------



## tom_craggs (May 18, 2007)

1st Entry.

–verb 
1. to carry, move, or convey from one place to another.

Traffic through Hong Kong;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/119225927/in/set-72057594092553021/


----------



## tom_craggs (May 18, 2007)

2nd Entry.

-Verb
2. to carry away by strong emotion; enrapture.
-Noun
10. strong emotion; ecstatic joy, bliss, etc

Transport me to Avalon;

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/450951925/

Cropped from original, converted to B&W in PS.


----------



## Pavlik (May 18, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> Not sure where this fits into the topic.. Neither i think it right that you should be so blatant in the promotion of class c drugs.. I know i sound like a right old twat but hang on a moment have you stopped to think of the damage any form of white powder commits to the community blighted by this shit.. Myself i ask it be banned from the comp on the grounds inappropriate.. If you need to transport yourself to another dimension - hug a tree..
> 
> Sits back and waits for the shit to hit the fan..
> 
> I will not be on line til Monday, but i had add this comment knowing how the shit will hit the fan can i ask we keep the abuse polite..


I won't be throwing any shit at the fan personally. I totally know how a lot of people feel about 'k' but thats never stopped me having some of the most memorable experiences of my life on it.
 Quite apart from any of that, it does say something about a taxi on that wrap, which is a form of transport. 
 Ban it if you like. I always enjoy a good banning.


----------



## Pavlik (May 18, 2007)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> 2nd Entry.
> 
> -Verb
> 2. to carry away by strong emotion; enrapture.
> ...


very dramatic sky


----------



## Chorlton (May 18, 2007)

1) PU-277


----------



## stroober (May 18, 2007)

1. Pimpin 

2. Maine Car

3. Dhow


----------



## Biddlybee (May 18, 2007)

My first: Scooters


----------



## tom_craggs (May 18, 2007)

Janh said:
			
		

> I'd like to submit this one from a recent bike ride
> 
> Brooks



I really like this.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 18, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> gondolas at dawn
> http://www.pavlik.me.uk/images/gondolas at dawn_jpg.jpg



I like the composition of this.


----------



## chooch (May 19, 2007)

Two from today:
alsina  graells
Chipiona scooter girls
Both greyscaled, cropped, contrast boost, noise ninjad.


----------



## aurora green (May 19, 2007)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> 2nd Entry.
> 
> -Verb
> 2. to carry away by strong emotion; enrapture.
> ...




I love this.


----------



## alef (May 20, 2007)

aurora green said:
			
		

> I love this.



No shit, that's one powerful image (though it doesn't exactly yell 'transport').


----------



## alef (May 20, 2007)

chooch said:
			
		

> Two from today:
> alsina  graells...



Excellent shot, they're wonderfully creepy. The tight crop and repeating geometry are very effective.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 20, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> No shit, that's one powerful image (though it doesn't exactly yell 'transport').




Metaphors and other beliefs maybe?

Personally, I think it's a very unimaginative shit shot. But, at least I gave it time beyond the rules.

IYKWIM.


----------



## big eejit (May 20, 2007)

My first entry:

Four Feet Good


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 21, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> Not sure where this fits into the topic.. Neither i think it right that you should be so blatant in the promotion of class c drugs.. I know i sound like a right old twat but hang on a moment have you stopped to think of the damage any form of white powder commits to the community blighted by this shit.. Myself i ask it be banned from the comp on the grounds inappropriate.. If you need to transport yourself to another dimension - hug a tree..
> 
> Sits back and waits for the shit to hit the fan..
> 
> I will not be on line til Monday, but i had add this comment knowing how the shit will hit the fan can i ask we keep the abuse polite..


i'm not sure you'd like the shot i did for a sony advert a few years ago then ...
Not an entry 
http://tinyurl.com/3xgjou


theres' nothing wrong with drugs shots tbf and there's no way that a shot like this should be censored period.  to evena sk it seems not only unsportingly attempting to limit the competition but also seems like an attempt to cocerce others into accepting your moral stance as being correct and the default... I'd say you'd have to just deal with the subject matter and if it offends your senibitlities then don't vote for it and move on....

Last month Firky entered a shot which could be considered pornographic by some it would have been abohrent to remove that on those grounds too...


----------



## Janh (May 21, 2007)

*MZ250 Trophy*

An East European beauty

My second submission to this month's competition.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 21, 2007)

Janh said:
			
		

> An East European beauty



What a fucking ugly bike  

Only my opinion of course. Just reminded me that I bumped into a bunch of guys shooting new Triumph retro models yesterday evening. Modern replicas of old Bonneville, Rally etc etc etc. Old classics. They looked great from a distance, but close up they were a bit placcy to my eyes. The guys were not looking forward to riding them back home either!


----------



## Janh (May 21, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> What a fucking ugly bike
> 
> Only my opinion of course. ...



_Beauty is in the eye of the beholder_, and this beholder maintains it is beautiful 

cool and beautiful


----------



## Firky (May 21, 2007)

Janh said:
			
		

> An East European beauty



Raise you a BSA Spitfire
(Not an entry) 

One day I will own one of these


----------



## J77 (May 21, 2007)

Downtown traffic: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/212/507632088_4ae794b91c.jpg?v=0

cybertect's pics are very nice.


----------



## Pavlik (May 21, 2007)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> I like the composition of this.


thankyou kindly


----------



## Structaural (May 21, 2007)

J77 said:
			
		

> Downtown traffic: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/212/507632088_4ae794b91c.jpg?v=0
> 
> cybertect's pics are very nice.



Weird, I was thinking last night that you should post that.


----------



## chooch (May 21, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Excellent shot, they're wonderfully creepy. The tight crop and repeating geometry are very effective.


Ta very much. Took some tinkering with it did; I could´ve got it better if I´d moved a few feet too, though I didn´t realise that until I was home.


----------



## Janh (May 21, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Raise you a BSA Spitfire
> (Not an entry)
> 
> One day I will own one of these



I think we had better start a 'classic bike' thread...


----------



## zenie (May 21, 2007)

very old pic but I like the movement in it 

Hope this link works?

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/222/508204265_bdbd038a6b.jpg


----------



## Firky (May 21, 2007)

You've put on a bit of puppy fit since I last saw you starkers


----------



## zenie (May 22, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> You've put on a bit of puppy fit since I last saw you starkers



I dont think you've seen me starkers as an all in one come to think about it?

I was bit worried about putting the pic up tbh - kiddy fiddlers innit


----------



## Firky (May 22, 2007)

But if you goto the mothercare website you see kids too... 

I don't think I have seen the bottom half no (said in embarrassed tone of voice)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 22, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> What a fucking ugly bike


looks like the template for the speeders in Return of the jedi !!


----------



## Janh (May 22, 2007)

My 3rd photo this month is of a decaying bike frame and an appropriately engraved grave stone which I saw around the side of a stately home in the country, Castle Howard in York I think. 

I took it on film turned out very grainy after processing and seems to concur with the decaying subject matter.

Rusty


----------



## e19896 (May 22, 2007)

no it aint fucking blakey from on the buses (that's treelover) but for one day i got a job as a bus driver and here is the third image e19896 you can see the full size here and here for all three for may and of course all my past efforts.. The story for this image.. Bus in coach park, i sneak on board, DSLR on tripod, mate at the ready and click.. I get off, we walk away and look back to notice bus driver walking down bus having been asleep on back seat. i joke not and all this for the urban75 photo comp..

Haveing server problems mays images are working though..


----------



## dansumption (May 22, 2007)

Hey, Blakey, I think you got your links in a twist... that's last month's!


----------



## tom_craggs (May 22, 2007)

Janh said:
			
		

> My 3rd photo this month is of a decaying bike frame and an appropriately engraved grave stone which I saw around the side of a stately home in the country, Castle Howard in York I think.
> 
> I took it on film turned out very grainy after processing and seems to concur with the decaying subject matter.
> 
> Rusty



Really nice.


----------



## big eejit (May 22, 2007)

My second entry:

Transport of delight


----------



## Janh (May 22, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> My second entry:
> 
> Transport of delight



cheeky


----------



## gentlegreen (May 22, 2007)

My first effort at creative photography.

Why did the snail .... ?

No snails were harmed in taking this photo


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 22, 2007)

gentlegreen

You brute, you put that snail there in the middle of the road just so that you could take the picture!    That road is dry, and no snail would set off on such a dangerous journey across a dry surface with all that greenery in the hedge where he started.  

I will be reporting you to the Highways Agency, the Snail Protection League, The Photographic Authenticity Authority and the Societe Des Escargots.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 22, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> no it aint fucking blakey ...



Class act. Shit photo mind  

Still, the idea of you farting around in busmans bus wins for me


----------



## gentlegreen (May 22, 2007)

You should see that path when there's dew on it.

There are so many teeny black slugs crossing I mean one day to count how many are going in each direction. (a good many are to be seen breakfasting on squidged ones )

I helped the snail over to the verge afterwards


----------



## big eejit (May 22, 2007)

Thumbs updated. 

I wish I'd chosen a more obscure topic. There's loads of thumbs to add!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 22, 2007)

Here's my entries.

1 - Blurred Train (full size)

2 - Waiting For The Train (full size)

3 - Boats On The Wansbeck (full size)

I think voting will be tougher than usual for me this month, I've just had a look at the thumbs and there's quite a few that have caught my eye.


----------



## Firky (May 22, 2007)

The one of the Wansbeck brings back some memories of feeding the ducks there when I was a kid. 20+ years ago :\


----------



## neonwilderness (May 22, 2007)

For me it brings back memories of a group of us sitting to the right of the photo and a seagull flying over and crapping on my mates chips 

I probably fed the ducks there about 20 years ago too, I can't remember though.


----------



## Firky (May 23, 2007)

Tis my home town


----------



## Structaural (May 23, 2007)

Midnight on sunday and I'm waiting to go over a canal, the bridge has lifted and 16 50ft sailboats go by, what a superb opportunity for photographs. 

But I didn't have my camera with me ... I don't think photography is for me...


----------



## Hyb (May 23, 2007)

1) Jets.

WB and levels nudged to reduce a blue cast.


----------



## hiccup (May 23, 2007)

Hyb said:
			
		

> 1) Jets.
> 
> WB and levels nudged to reduce a blue cast.



That looks well cool.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 23, 2007)

Hyb said:
			
		

> 1) Jets.
> 
> WB and levels nudged to reduce a blue cast.



Wicked, really strong image.


----------



## e19896 (May 23, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Class act. Shit photo mind
> 
> Still, the idea of you farting around in busmans bus wins for me



yes the image is not that good but hey i got to thinking i was not going to win with the standard of images.. so lets piss around a little.. 

i've also, when homeless, slept on buses i love them. now where is my anorak?


----------



## Hyb (May 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## J77 (May 23, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Weird, I was thinking last night that you should post that.




Have you any of the bike racks at CS -- I think there must be a classic angle to get their immensity in but haven't any pics of my own.


----------



## Pingu (May 23, 2007)

can i submit:







and






will lob up high res ones later.

no manipulation of the images at all


----------



## wordie (May 23, 2007)

Hyb said:
			
		

> 1) Jets.
> 
> WB and levels nudged to reduce a blue cast.


Great shot!


----------



## sajana (May 24, 2007)

first entry for this month

Bicycle wallah


----------



## Structaural (May 24, 2007)

J77 said:
			
		

> Have you any of the bike racks at CS -- I think there must be a classic angle to get their immensity in but haven't any pics of my own.



No, not yet, but now the weathers good, I'm going transport photo hunting at the weekend... It should be a good city for the theme considering the amount of transport options in such a tiny city. I've a few ideas..


----------



## elliot (May 24, 2007)

Ooooh haven't entered for a while! 

My entry is of the train back to my parents' house last summer - here


----------



## Pavlik (May 24, 2007)

elliot said:
			
		

> Ooooh haven't entered for a while!
> 
> My entry is of the train back to my parents' house last summer - here


i like it


----------



## Addy (May 24, 2007)

first

second

third


----------



## Firky (May 24, 2007)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Transport me to Avalon;
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/450951925/
> 
> Cropped from original, converted to B&W in PS.



Very good.


----------



## Firky (May 24, 2007)

sajana said:
			
		

> first entry for this month
> 
> Bicycle wallah



Do you live in Bihar? I wish I did!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2007)

My 2nd one: Beach bike


----------



## sajana (May 25, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Do you live in Bihar? I wish I did!




no. have just been there once for some work. snapped up a few pictures along the way. its a nice place tho'.


----------



## lozmatic (May 25, 2007)

1. Train Tracks
2. Bus 55


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 25, 2007)

1, Take it Easy
2, Full steam ahead
3, So where you going then?


----------



## dlx1 (May 25, 2007)

1.     8


----------



## Louloubelle (May 26, 2007)

No photos as yet but last night I dreamed that I saw a load of stunningly beautiful silver zeppelins against a beautiful cityscape sunset, with the sky all pink and purple and blue.  The image was so incredibly beautiful that I knew I'd win the competition and I ran off home as fast as i could to get my camera.  I ran so fast that as I got home I woke myself up and there were no zeppelins after all. Which was quite disappointing.

Bah!


----------



## big eejit (May 26, 2007)

I don't think Weston super Mare can compete with silver zeppelins in a pink and purple sky, but here's my third and final entry:

Angels Ride


----------



## indigo4 (May 27, 2007)

*from a recent*

party


----------



## indigo4 (May 27, 2007)

*sorry fucked up just realised this is all about transportation is it ?*

alright have this one instead...

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t170/Indigo-4/Urban Streets/oldstreet2.jpg


----------



## indigo4 (May 27, 2007)

*or maybe a ladder*

can be transportation...

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t170/Indigo-4/Urban Streets/posterman.jpg


----------



## indigo4 (May 27, 2007)

*or maybe*

a boat...right i'll stop now.

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t170/Indigo-4/IOW Home/Sea5.jpg


----------



## Firky (May 28, 2007)

indigo4 said:
			
		

> can be transportation...
> 
> http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t170/Indigo-4/Urban Streets/posterman.jpg


----------



## Nina (May 29, 2007)

my second entry

*untitled*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/515882116/


----------



## Nina (May 29, 2007)

my third entry

*mod*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/515901763/in/photostream/


Taken on film with Lomo Actionsampler


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 29, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> I don't think Weston super Mare can compete with silver zeppelins in a pink and purple sky, but here's my third and final entry:
> 
> Angels Ride


i have never understood why if you were going to build something like that that you'd make it so dam argricultural ...good shot but ugly trike...


----------



## big eejit (May 29, 2007)

Cheers Garfield. It's not pretty is it, but then the owner's no oil painting.

Thumbs updated and ordered alphabetically

97 (!) entries so far. Will we make the 100?

Actually the thumbs go onto a second page. Don't know if *Crispy* wants to edit it so they all fit on one?


----------



## johey24 (May 29, 2007)

*My three for May*

1. Boats
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=510098069&size=l

2. Granny's safe back
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=514550639&size=l

3. Backstreets
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=509327315&size=l


----------



## e19896 (May 29, 2007)

*alef - Beetles *ONE
*
disco_dave_2000 - Hippy Bus *TWO

* Hyb - Jets *THREE

Thats my three..


----------



## Robster970 (May 29, 2007)

bit early to be voting init?


----------



## big eejit (May 29, 2007)

It is a bit. That's 100 entries this month with johey24's.


----------



## sovietpop (May 29, 2007)

station


----------



## Pavlik (May 30, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> 1. Boats
> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=510098069&size=l


'Boats' is a good picture, as are the other two but i think its cheating to be in asia really as the whole place is so photogenic.


----------



## johey24 (May 30, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> 'Boats' is a good picture, as are the other two but i think its cheating to be in asia really as the whole place is so photogenic.



Heehee. We can swop places if u want. I think Europe should be quite good too.


----------



## Pavlik (May 30, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> Heehee. We can swop places if u want. I think Europe should be quite good too.


You're more than welcome to swap places with me but I'll be moving to Asia soon anyway.


----------



## Lilac Cow (May 30, 2007)

Hi
Here are my posts for this month. The first two are from a trip to West Africa - we spent several days bush-camping, and after a while, the lack of showers started to take it's toll:

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/218/520537569_538afc2f30.jpg
(Well-travelled Feet)

But they did have some fantastically well-balanced market traders:

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/245/520537563_67e9c5b957.jpg
(Co-ordinated Carrot Carrier)


The third pic is unrelated: from Osaka in Japan:

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/235/520537575_68ad9eae19.jpg
(Under the Monorail)

(Editing on the pics: colour tones for 1 & 3, cropping for all, edge-blurring for  2)


----------



## hiccup (May 30, 2007)

2) Tube station stairs (ickle bit of unsharp mask)

3) Tube signage 

Both taken at Chalk Farm tube station yesterday.


----------



## Pavlik (May 30, 2007)

Lilac Cow said:
			
		

> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/218/520537569_538afc2f30.jpg
> (Well-travelled Feet)


thats excellent


----------



## Lilac Cow (May 30, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> thats excellent



thanks. it's one of my favourites from that trip...


----------



## Louloubelle (May 30, 2007)

No time to take new photos this month so these are all old ones 

Camden Town Station
adjusted the contrast and channels 

Canary Wharf Station Escalator
adjusted contrast

Groovy Old Car


----------



## ill-informed (May 31, 2007)

It's not any good but at least i'll have entered.....

Urban75


----------



## Janh (Jun 1, 2007)

*Votes*

My votes for May. Well done everyone on a good turnout.

1st   wordie - Trawler in the mist

2nd  hiccup - Road Markings

3rd  tom_craggs - Transport me to Avalon


----------



## Crispy (Jun 1, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Cheers Garfield. It's not pretty is it, but then the owner's no oil painting.
> 
> Thumbs updated and ordered alphabetically
> 
> ...


done


----------



## Dhimmi (Jun 1, 2007)

Incredible selection.

Hyb - Jets

BiddlyBee - Beach Bike

Robster970 - tree-van


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 1, 2007)

1. johey24- boats
2. lilac cow- well travelled feet
3. dansumption- dreaming of flying


very nice work all round people


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 1, 2007)

cybertect - End of the Line
Lilac Cow - Well Travelled Feet
Robster970 - tree-van


----------



## wordie (Jun 1, 2007)

ooooh! Tough to choose just three...


1. BiddleyBee - Beach Bike

2. Hyb - Jets

3. Louloubelle - Canary Wharf Escalator

Special commendations: (in no specific order)

Lilac Cow - Well traveled feet
Dansumption - Dreaming of flying
Neonwilderness - Blurred Train
Maestrocloud - M11

Well done one and all!


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2007)

1. Lilac Cow - Well Travelled Feet
2. neonwilderness - Blurred Train
3. johey24 - boats


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 1, 2007)

1. Hyb - Jets

2. Nina - Train

3. chooch - Chipiona scooter girls


----------



## Structaural (Jun 1, 2007)

1. alef - beetles (I just love this)
2. Hyb - jets (my favourite colours all together)
3. Skim - Crash (wicked lighting)

(that was difficult).


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 1, 2007)

1. Scoot 2 - Dhimmi
2. Train- Nina
3. Airport Trolleys - wordie


----------



## Robster970 (Jun 1, 2007)

Blimey that was hard....

1) Jets - Hyb
2) Beetles - Alef
3) Foggy Dubs - Cybertect


----------



## Hyb (Jun 1, 2007)

1. Lilac Cow - Well Travelled Feet
2. wordie - Trawler in the mist
3. BiddlyBee - Beach Bike


----------



## Dan U (Jun 1, 2007)

1. Hyb - Jets
2. alef - beetles
3.v Lilac Cow - Well Travelled Feet


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jun 1, 2007)

1. cybertect - Foggy Dubs
2. neonwilderness - Blurred Train
3. Janh - Brooks


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 1, 2007)

Aah, too difficult:

1) Skim - Crash
2) BiddlyBee - Beach Bike
3) maestrocloud - m11

Huge props to the following for those that made it very hard to choose:
neonwilderness - Blurred Train
Nina - train
robster970 - Air Travel
tom_craggs - Transport me to Avalon


----------



## Nina (Jun 1, 2007)

1. Chooch - Chipiona Scooter Girls (great composition)
2. Cybertect - end of the line
3. Skim - Crash (hesitant in voting for this because i've voted for it before but still - i love it  )


----------



## johey24 (Jun 1, 2007)

Very difficult, but ... 
1. cybertect - End of the Line
2. Neonwilderness - Blurred Train
3. Robster970 - Air Travel
Some good work, people.


----------



## zenie (Jun 1, 2007)

*Some corkers this month*


Hyb - Jets
Lilac Cow - Well Travelled Feet
BiddlyBee - Beach Bike




Wonder what the next theme will be?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 1, 2007)

aargh, too many fantastic entries! can't pick 3!


----------



## colacubes (Jun 1, 2007)

There are some f'ing great photos there but:

1.  Cybertect - End of the Line
2.  Biddlybee - Scooters
3.  Lilac Cow - Under the Monorail


----------



## hiccup (Jun 1, 2007)

1) Oh Bollards! - Hocus Eye
2) Well Travelled Feet - Lilac Cow
3) Airport Trolleys - wordie


----------



## ill-informed (Jun 1, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> done


exept mine isn't there...


----------



## alef (Jun 1, 2007)

1) chooch - alsina graells
2) Hocus Eye - Oh Bollards!
3) wordie - Airport Trolleys

Also liked:
Blagsta - Motorbiking Santas
cybertect - End of the Line
cybertect - Lilliput Bus
johey24 - Granny's safe back
Lilac Cow - Co-ordinated Carrot Carrier
Nina - train
Robster970 - tree-van
tom_craggs - Transport me to Avalon


----------



## Mungy (Jun 1, 2007)

1. Lilac Cow - Well Travelled Feet
2. BiddlyBee - Beach Bike
3.  firky - walk


----------



## Crispy (Jun 1, 2007)

ill-informed said:
			
		

> exept mine isn't there...


fixd!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2007)

really bloody hard intit  

1 - Sovietpop - Bicycle Made for Two
2 - Hocus Eye - Oh Bollards!
3 - Hyb - Jets

also really liked
wordie - Trawler in the mist
tom_craggs - Transport me to Avalon
pavlik - ketamine
NVP - Shikhara-Owner
Skim - Crash
neonwilderness - Blurred Train
Nina - train
Lilac Cow - Well Travelled Feet
johey24 - Granny's safe back
elliot - trainhome
disco_dave_2000 - Hippy Bus
Desbo - Elephant Rides
cybertect - End of the Line

most of them then!  
really strong month.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 1, 2007)

1) wordie - Airport Trolleys
2) indigo4 - oldstreet
3) chooch - alsina graells


----------



## big eejit (Jun 2, 2007)

Tough call but I've gone for:

1. Johnny Canuck2 - Canadian Steamship Line  (majestic)
2. johey24 - boats  (wonderful colours, great capture)
3. Louloubelle - Canary Wharf Station Escalator  (fantastic light and shadows)

I couldn't really decide between the last two and 'train' by nina, but I had to make a choice.


----------



## aurora green (Jun 2, 2007)

Mind bendingly difficult task this month.
Found myself torn between technical brillliance and themes that really loved. so...Arghh..so I'm gonna go with themes really...

1) Tom Craggs : Avalon (actually has both qualities)
2)e19896 : transport of the future (more of this sort of thing!)
3)Blagsta: Santas (for being so quick on the draw)

I must say though that Cybertect:end of line, Nina:train, and tom Craggs:HongKong could as easily been in my first three.
Well done everyone!


----------



## chintz (Jun 2, 2007)

tom_craggs - Transport me to Avalon

cybertect - Foggy Dubs

johey24 - boats


----------



## EddyBlack (Jun 2, 2007)

Beatles - Alef

Rusty - Janh 

Boats - johey24 

I also liked Sweet FAs and NVPs entries and about ten others. Good work guys!


----------



## Random One (Jun 2, 2007)

1 Lilac Cow - Well Travelled Feet
2 tom craggs - Transport me to Avalon
3 firky - Walk


----------



## Lilac Cow (Jun 2, 2007)

Really difficult to choose. My votes are:

1st: Wordie - Airport Trolleys
2nd: Portman - waiting
3rd: LouLouBelle - Camden Town Station


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 2, 2007)

1 Cybertect - Foggy Dubs
2Tom Craggs - Transport Me To Avalon
3 Lilac Cow - Well Travelled Feet.


----------



## maufar (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi, all!

Been out of the loop for a while so firstly I'd like to thank those of you who voted for my first-time entries in the April competition. It was very encouraging.

Secondly, here are my votes for this month.
1. johey24 - Boats
2. wordie - Airport Trolleys
3. Dansumption - Dreaming of Flying


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 3, 2007)

Some lovely entries this month.

1) Lilac Cow - Well Travelled Feet
2) Firky - Walk
3) Janh - Brooks

Also very much liked Hocus Eye's 'Oh Bollards' and Hyb's 'Jets'


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 3, 2007)

1 - wordie - Airport Trolleys
2 - firky - walk
3 - cybertect - End of the Line

I also liked this ones:
alef - Beetles
Chintz - Canal
chooch - alsina graells
hiccup - Tube Station Stairs
Robster970 - tree-van
tom_craggs - Traffic through Hong Kong


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 3, 2007)

1. hyb - jets
2. lilac cow - well travelled feet
3. johey 24 - boats 

there were loads more that I loved, a very good month, very hard to choose, well done everyone!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 3, 2007)

1.  Robster970 - tree-van

2.  tom_craggs - Traffic through Hong Kong

3.  portman - Waiting

I also liked chooch's - alsina graells and lots of others.  I am finding it increasingly difficult to separate out the winners in these competitions.  The standard is consistently high and the variation of interpretation almost invalidates comparison.

I was tempted to drop out of voting, but having entered that would not be right.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 3, 2007)

1.ddraig - SkyWheelRail
2.Sweet FA - Aswan
3. Big Eejit - Transport of Delight.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 3, 2007)

1. Lilac Cow - Well Travelled Feet (this really deserves to be a winner, I love it)
2. firky - walk
3. wordie - Airport Trolleys

Close run also-rans

chooch - alsina graells
neonwilderness - Blurred Train
Nina - train


----------



## Robster970 (Jun 4, 2007)

who won?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2007)

my spreadsheet fingers are worn to stumps doing the glasto lineup. anyone else?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 4, 2007)

Gimme 20mins or so, could do with a break from InDesign!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 4, 2007)

1st: Lilac Cow - Well Travelled Feet - 30 votes
2nd: Hyb - Jets - 24 votes
3rd: wordie - Airport Trolleys - 15 votes

Congrats Lilac Cow 



All the votes (sorry no fancy excel from me ):

30	Lilac Cow - Well Travelled Feet
24	Hyb - Jets
15	wordie - Airport Trolleys
13	alef - Beetles
13	BiddlyBee - Beach Bike
12	cybertect - End of the Line
12	johey24 - boats
11	tom_craggs - Transport me to Avalon
9	cybertect - Foggy Dubs
8	firky - walk
7	Hocus Eye - Oh Bollards!
6	neonwilderness - Blurred Train
5	Robster970 - tree-van
5	Skim - Crash
5	wordie - Trawler in the mist
4	chooch - alsina graells
4	chooch - Chipiona scooter girls
4	Nina - train
3	ddraig - SkyWheelRail
3	Dhimmi - Scoot 2
3	portman - Waiting
3	Sovietpop - Bicycle Made for Two
2	Dansumption - Dreaming of flying
2	disco_dave_2000 - Hippy Bus
2	e19896 - The future of transport
2	hiccup - Road Markings
2	indigo4 - oldstreet
2	Janh - Brooks
2	Janh - Rusty
2	Louloubelle - Canary Wharf Station Escalator
2	Sweet FA - Aswan
2	tom_craggs - Traffic through Hong Kong
1	Big Eejit - Transport of Delight
1	Blagsta - Motorbiking Santas
1	Lilac Cow - Under the Monorail
1	Louloubelle - Camden Town Station
1	maestrocloud - m11
1	robster970 - Air Travel


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 4, 2007)

great enteries as ever and a deserved winner, I love that shot Lilac well done.

Thanks Crispy and BiddlyBee for the thumbs and counting.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2007)

big eejit did the hard work, I just host em


----------



## chooch (Jun 4, 2007)

well done to all. beautiful stuff and a good theme.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 4, 2007)

Congratulations Lilac Cow, loved the winning shot.


----------



## Lilac Cow (Jun 4, 2007)

hey thanks everyone - I'm so chuffed at winning - only the 4th time I've entered! I mean, of course I like the picture but it's cool to think that other people do too    

What happens now? Do I get to pick the next theme?
I hope I don't have to do anything complicated like sorting out the thumbs for next time...


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2007)

I can tell you how, but other people can chip in if they like. Anyone who wants to help out btw, PM me for the username and password for the gallery.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 4, 2007)

Lilac Cow said:
			
		

> What happens now? Do I get to pick the next theme?


Aye you do 

Start a new thread, June Photo Comp....etc, with the entry and voting details in the first post (making sure you change the dates/theme)


----------



## Lilac Cow (Jun 4, 2007)

ok I've posted a new theme - hope it's okay.

As for the thumbs - thanks for the info Crispy, but I'm going to really struggle to find time to do it because work is dead busy at the moment, & I'm also just about to move house (never have more than one excuse, incidentally. Shame I can't follow my own advice  ). I don't want to let people down by not getting round to it.

Is it a requirement of the winner to do the next thumbs


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 4, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> big eejit did the hard work, I just host em



In which case sorry big eejit, and thanks too.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2007)

Lilac Cow said:
			
		

> ok I've posted a new theme - hope it's okay.
> 
> As for the thumbs - thanks for the info Crispy, but I'm going to really struggle to find time to do it because work is dead busy at the moment, & I'm also just about to move house (never have more than one excuse, incidentally. Shame I can't follow my own advice  ). I don't want to let people down by not getting round to it.
> 
> Is it a requirement of the winner to do the next thumbs


Not at all. It's only been relatively recently that there's been organised thumbnails at all. I'm sure people will chip in.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 4, 2007)

I'll help out with the thumbs as much as I can


----------



## Structaural (Jun 5, 2007)

Well Done Lilac!

and everyone else, some very inspiring photography there.


----------



## ghost77uk (Jun 5, 2007)

Some cracking entries *last month


----------



## big eejit (Jun 5, 2007)

Well done Lilac and thanks for the thanks tom. And thanks to Paulie for being the only bugger who voted for me this month! Mind you I wasn't too impressed with my other two pics anyway.

Good theme for June, Lilac. I love Window shots.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 7, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> 1st: Lilac Cow - Well Travelled Feet - 30 votes
> 2nd: Hyb - Jets - 24 votes
> 3rd: wordie - Airport Trolleys - 15 votes
> 
> ...



plus one vote for me, post 220, by big eejit...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 7, 2007)

plus no votes for me  don't know why i bother, grumble grumble......

congrats to lilac cow for winning


----------

